# Need Help With Nitro



## lentzl (Jan 10, 2006)

Building Either A Mugen Mtx-3 Or 4 But Also Need Help On Choosing Engine. Plan On Racing At Woodville And Metor Does Anyone Have Suggestions On A Motor


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

I think those guys are using the sirio brand> I think!!!!!


----------

